# artificial insemination



## me1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys, do you think some artificial insemination (cut, open the dog) is ethical, especially with the breeder who has ~20 dogs and continuously breeds those poor dogs? I think this is cruel and senseless, done for bloody dollars.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

AI is not always done by cutting the dog open. Lots of times the male is collected into a container and the semen is put into the female by tube and syringe. 
Cutting open a female is used to insert the semen directly into the utereus , but its not a huge operation, just a small incision.
Why is this breeder using AI? What type of dogs? Some dogs are AI routinely because it is almost impossible to get a natural breeding because of breed .

As far as being ethical, as I stated, some breeds are routinely done AI. Some are done because the male is being used a lot, the female has some issues so she can't do a natural tie,etc It is not unethical at all. 
Breeding 20 plus dogs all the time is probably not a good idea.It is a puppy mill? how many breeds does this person have?


----------



## me1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you for replay, its always good to learn more and hear other opinion. 
She breeds German Shepherds, and as far as I know there is nothing wrong with her dogs. the breeder apply AI since they use also "past dogs" frozen semen, although they have plenty of good males in the kennel. It seems to me they are dog knowledgeable and kind of popular, however I have bad feeling about them (exp. they breed the females continuously, without giving them break). I guess the main priority is money and not well being of the animals. And even so, I would never do it to the dog, especially if the dog is healthy and the breeding can be done natural way. This seems like "since I can play a little bit, why not and who cares about poor animal, I'm the one who makes this decision?
Thank you very much.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Generally, an AI consists of collecting the dog, mixing the sperm and then planting it in the female through a tube, passed normally, the way the sire would impregnate her. 

It is done for many reasons. If she is very small, then it may not be possible for penetration. I think it is probably more common that the sperm is sent instead of the dog. Which means it is easier to ship semen that a dog. And the dog may not be available -- showing, etc. It could also be that the sire owner does not want any possible bacteria from the bitch to infect his dog. Yes she can be tested, or even treated with antibiotics prior, but the vaginal tract is NOT a sterile environment and you expect some bacteria, if you clear it all out, you can open the field for worse stuff like microplasma (this is from a reproductive vet that I went to at a seminar, years ago, so it might not be 100% accurate.)

Any way, with AI where the dog is not present, you have frozen semen, or fesh chilled semen, and your chances of insemination are actually less than natural breeding. You have to be dead on with the progesterone testing, which can be costly. 

So, getting the sperm placed just so, might be a consideration. And if the vet does go in to implant, he can check the status of the uterine horn an determine if there are fibrous tumors, etc. You could have a better chance of a successful breeding, though it is a little more invasive.


----------



## AaronG (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.apps.akc.org/classic/vetoutreach/headlinenews_13.cfm

Woo, I'm learning things I never wanted to know. I don't recommend this link if you're squeamish or at work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

me1 said:


> Thank you for replay, its always good to learn more and hear other opinion.
> She breeds German Shepherds, and as far as I know there is nothing wrong with her dogs. the breeder apply AI since they use also "past dogs" frozen semen, although they have plenty of good males in the kennel.


Just because there are plenty of good males at the kennel does not mean it's the right male for the female. IA isn't cheap so I'm assuming if they are going that route then they are looking to produce qualities that the "good males" are not going to produce.




me1 said:


> (exp. they breed the females continuously, without giving them break). I guess the main priority is money and not well being of the animals.


You would read up on this a bit more before making such a judgement. There is science out there that says it's healthier to breed a female back to back for several litters and then retire them early vs. letting them go a heat in between.



me1 said:


> And even so, I would never do it to the dog, especially if the dog is healthy and the breeding can be done natural way. This seems like "since I can play a little bit, why not and who cares about poor animal, I'm the one who makes this decision?
> Thank you very much.


I think you should look into what you are asking about a lot more. You seem to be judging this breeder fairly harshly without really knowing the "why" of what they are doing.


----------

